# Where do you go for therapy? How do I find good therpaists?



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

So far, I've believed that I can make it in this world without trying to fix my anxiety. I mean, I always did well in school, and I made it to a good a university, despite my SA. It was a problem, but I could get through it. Now, as I am struggling through college, I have realized that I really need to get help and that I can't just ignore the anxiety. I believe my problems in college (poor grades, dislike of my major, few friends, etc) can be rooted back to my SA in some way. 

Anyways, I want to get help. I don't want to ignore my problem anymore, like I have been doing for years. I just don't know where to go. I have a semester left of college. Should i go see the counseling services at my school? Should I see a therapist outside of school? I don't even know how to find therapists... Any advice or help to steer me in the right direction would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

you will probably end up going through 2-3 councelors before you find one you feel comfortable with. start with your school councelor & if that doesnt work for you she should be able to suggest someone to you. personally, counceling didnt work too well for me but ive known people who did well with it. for now while ur searching, keep a journal...write good thoughts and bad thoughts daily, just how you feel & what ur thinking. when u find a councelor u trust, let them read it. i kept one for years and it fel


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

it felt good to just get those feelings out. i dont know ur background but mine was childhood sexual abuse & i found a book that actually helped me out alot. good luck to you & i wish u all the best!


----------



## HackerZC (Jan 2, 2011)

+1 for tookie 
Don't get discouraged if it takes a while to find someone you really mesh with. I know someone overseas who ended up going to someone she absolutely hated, and she thought about giving up. Not all therapists use the same style, or have a compatible personality. 

Do you know if you would prefer someone to just listen to you (someone to vent to, or use as a sounding board), or would you prefer someone who could give you exercises to try, etc? 
And for SA related stuff, things involving small group therapy might be helpful. You can see the same small group (2-4 people maybe) get to know them, share your thoughts/feelings, and get a lot of practice interacting (it would be a lot like this forum, but face to face). 
Think about some of that... about what you think might help you the most, and discuss it with the counselor. At the very least they can give you some numbers to call, websites to visit, etc. 
And let them know that you are on the forum, so they don't try and send you here again (because you're looking for more than just a support forum).


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah. This is good advice. THanks guys. 

Now I just need to gather up the courage to actually go see one *sigh* lol


----------

